# HR24s super slow then recover with reboot



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

We have dozens of HR24s installed for clients. Recently I have been noticing slow response on several of them. Almost unusable. Push a button and the response is 20 seconds later. A RBR fixes the problem at least temporarily. 
I just rebooted an HR24 on at a customers home this afternoon. We are controlling these with RS232,but that doesn't seem to be the issue. The unit will show the channel number with banner information for the channel for 20 or 30 seconds and then will finally switch channels. So it gets the commands,but cant seem to follow through. 
Not sure what the software version is but if anyone has insight into the problems I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ddingle said:


> We have dozens of HR24s installed for clients. Recently I have been noticing slow response on several of them. Almost unusable. Push a button and the response is 20 seconds later. A RBR fixes the problem at least temporarily.
> I just rebooted an HR24 on at a customers home this afternoon. We are controlling these with RS232,but that doesn't seem to be the issue. The unit will show the channel number with banner information for the channel for 20 or 30 seconds and then will finally switch channels. So it gets the commands,but cant seem to follow through.
> Not sure what the software version is but if anyone has insight into the problems I would appreciate it.
> Thanks


So which firmware version are those all running?


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So which firmware version are those all running?


I am not sure,some are in a project in Florida and the other one is here in Minnesota. The problems were about the same time. Late last week and early this week.
I wonder if it is a response to an update? I read somewhere HR24s don't come back to life properly after an update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ddingle said:


> I am not sure,some are in a project in Florida and the other one is here in Minnesota. The problems were about the same time. Late last week and early this week.
> I wonder if it is a response to an update? *I read somewhere HR24s don't come back to life properly after an update*.


Not sure where you read it...but never heard that anywhere.

The reason I asked is that units coming right out of the box tend to have dated firmware in them...so one of the first things to do once installation is successfully completed is to update the firmware to the most recent version...something that often resolves "hiccups".

I have a friend who runs a restaurant with 11 HD receivers and an HD DVR, and he indicated several units were having various issues. After checking...I determined most were running old firmware. Updating them resolved all his problems.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the input! Shouldn't they update all by themselves? It is funny that these HR24s installed months apart exhibited the same problem in the same week.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ddingle said:


> Thanks for the input! Shouldn't they update all by themselves? It is funny that these HR24s installed months apart exhibited the same problem in the same week.


Eventually, updates are indeed pushed out to all HD DVRs as they are released, but the time between those varies - sometimes months apart.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the same problem with my HR24-500 and software version 0x412. It seems like the software has a memory leak. A reboot resolves the slowness, but eventually it comes back again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bt-rtp said:


> I have the same problem with my HR24-500 and software version 0x412. It seems like the software has a memory leak. A reboot resolves the slowness, but eventually it comes back again.


I might direct you to look at this thread....0x412 is *not the most recent *National firmware version for the HR24 (a newer on release 9/22/10).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184299


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bt-rtp said:


> I have the same problem with my HR24-500 and software version 0x412. It seems like the software has a memory leak. A reboot resolves the slowness, but eventually it comes back again.


Well, I have 0X412 on 3 HR24-500s and None of them experience any Slowness or Sluggishness at all.

Have you tried unplugging one or two of the units for 30 minutes and then plugging them back in. If this works then maybe you are experiencing "Static Electricity Buildup" which can cause a host of problems.

Have you checked to make sure all DVRs are Properly Grounded?

Just a couple of thoughts as the Software is definitely not the Issue or mine would be Slow also.

I would look first at Environmental Issues.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

last week there was a day I saw this, did not reboot and after an hour was ok. I did not get time to report/look into it but I suspected a guide data issue.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sometimes they have to be Rebooted Twice within 30 minutes to Flush out Bad Guide Data so maybe that could solve his problem.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

My grounding is good. I'll try the two reboots tonight. Thanks,

GO NOLES !!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, you would know about Grounding Issues and Static Electricity Buildup as I have read alot of your posts about these issues.

However, doing the Second Reboot after the First within 30 minutes seems to Flush Bad Guide Data that can Hang Up the Processor and Slow It Down!!! 

Yes, GO SEMINOLES!!! :hurah:


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

David MacLeod said:


> last week there was a day I saw this, did not reboot and after an hour was ok. I did not get time to report/look into it but I suspected a guide data issue.


I've seen this in the issues thread going back but don't know when it started on the 24s. Slowness is duplicated by bringing up TV APPS while tuned to a scoreguide enabled channel in live mode (no delayed buffer). Posters noticed a slowed guide (bringing up and dismissing). List, VOD and some menu functions also slowed. Reported temporary fix is to go back to a live scoreguide enabled channel and wait for the scoreguide logo to pop-up. Speed returns.

The slowness is not excessive but the dismissing of those screens is noticeably slowed and a mostly blue background with small TV PIG lingers. I just tested this again and it seems to only apply to live TV on the scoreguide channels duplicating the slow response as well as restoring the UI speed (temporary work-around).

The scenario can be avoided by not utilizing TV APPS on live scoreguide enabled channels. Alternate work-around would be to return to live scoreguide enabled channel and wait for logo pop-up. Beats the menu-restart and potential guide cache dump if forcing multiple restarts within 30 minutes.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ....0x412 is *not the most recent *National firmware version for the HR24 (a newer on release 9/22/10).


0x412 is the current NR for HR24-*500*'s.

For some reason, there are no release notes, issues thread or discussion thread.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> 0x412 is the current NR for HR24-*500*'s.
> 
> For some reason, there are no release notes, issues thread or discussion thread.


Hmmm...this thread has the HR24-500 listed with 0413, and the first post IS the Release Notes...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184300


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I have three HR24-500s with 0x412. All three are having trouble until I reboot or they reboot themselves. One has 30% free, one has 50% free and the last has 83% free.

They all are doing one or both of the following:

While scrolling down my playlist the screen starts to scroll then it just stops for 10-15 seconds or so. Any remote buttons pushed are ‘remembered’ and play out after the 10-15 seconds pause.

-or-

After watching a recording the remote appears to be non-responsive on the screen but the lights on the front of the DVR flash. Sometimes it can take 20-25 seconds before anything changes on the screen and then once again all the buttons I’ve pushed are played out when it finally comes back to life.

Doesn’t appear to have any pattern to it other than restarting the DVR will fix it for somewhere between 4 days and maybe 9 days but then the trouble returns. Sometimes the DVR will just restart on its own and all is well again.

I don’t bother with media share because for some reason it’s in a permanent ‘testing’ phase using any of DirecTV’s receivers.

Needless to say that after spending $600 to get three of these things I’m not very happy that we’re headed down the POS HR22 route again! Come on DirecTV – get it together!

Until the 0x412 update came around the only troubles I had is the caller ID, audio troubles (like everyone else) and the jump back out of FFWD is all out of whack when using WHDVR (This isn’t an HR24 problem – looks like all the DVRs have this trouble!).

Give me a break – I intentionally over-paid so I could finally be rid of the bull and now the bull is creeping in to the HR24s. Do DirecTV engineers use their own stuff?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm...this thread has the HR24-500 listed with 0413, and the first post IS the Release Notes...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184300


Parts of that thread are incorrect. 0x413 does *NOT* apply to HR24-*500*'s.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm...this thread has the HR24-500 listed with 0413, and the first post IS the Release Notes...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184300





Barry in Conyers said:


> Parts of that thread are incorrect. 0x413 does *NOT* apply to HR24-*500*'s.


Yep - according to Doug's list 0x412 is the latest for the HR24-500.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

Of course my client with 7 HR24s in Florida has no idea what is causing the slowness.It is not a mild problem either. The tendency is to blame our remote systems. Luckily they(Mr. and Mrs.Client) are understanding. It must be frustrating to many users.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> Yep - according to Doug's list 0x412 is the latest for the HR24-500.
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/


Which of course contradicts the Announcement Post. 

That was the whole point of sharing the link in the first place. DUH.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Which of course contradicts the Announcement Post.
> 
> That was the whole point of sharing the link in the first place. DUH.


What? I guess you'll have to dumb that down for me.

DirecTV has a problem with the HR24-500. Any idea if/when they plan on fixing it?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

ddingle said:


> Of course my client with 7 HR24s in Florida has no idea what is causing the slowness.It is not a mild problem either. The tendency is to blame our remote systems. Luckily they(Mr. and Mrs.Client) are understanding. It must be frustrating to many users.


I don't envy your position. It's bad enough when you have to deal with this stuff on your own equipment. Hopefully DirecTV will undo whatever they did sooner rather than later.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would Reboot them Twice within 30 minutes and see if that helps by Flushing Out Bad Guide Data.


----------



## GPC (Oct 30, 2006)

I am experiencing similar problems with my HR22/100 and HR20/100 receivers.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Which of course contradicts the Announcement Post.
> 
> That was the whole point of sharing the link in the first place. DUH.


The Announcement Post stated at the Top that it was for HR24-100s Only.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I don't envy your position. It's bad enough when you have to deal with this stuff on your own equipment. Hopefully DirecTV will undo whatever they did sooner rather than later.


The funny thing is we swapped out a bunch of HR23s for this client. Proudly exclaiming we were solving the slow response problems with the WAY improved HR24s. Makes us look pretty bad.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> The Announcement Post stated at the Top that it was for HR24-100s Only.


But the Release Notes post states HR24-100, HR24-200, and HR24-500 -- that's the question I raised in the first place...

Guess some old eyes must have missed that.. 

Take a peek again...


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

ddingle said:


> The funny thing is we swapped out a bunch of HR23s for this client. Proudly exclaiming we were solving the slow response problems with the WAY improved HR24s. Makes us look pretty bad.


Ouch... That sucks - hopefully they understand that DirecTV's troubles are not caused by you or your equipment and that only DirecTV can fix the firmware.

Frustrating as hell for me - can't imagine trying to explain how DirecTV screwed it up and you (and your clients) are at DirecTV's mercy! Thankfully I only have to deal with the wife and kids. Hopefully your clients don't frequent these forums - everyone here knows that DirecTV can do no wrong!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> I have three HR24-500s with 0x412. All three are having trouble until I reboot or they reboot themselves. One has 30% free, one has 50% free and the last has 83% free.
> 
> They all are doing one or both of the following:
> 
> ...


Geeze Mike, I thought your troubles were over. I was thinking about you the other night when using my 24-200 (running 0x413, by the way) and wondering if you had a 200 and were having the same slow remote response I have been getting. The slow response was only on the Guide, Playlist, etc. not the actual playing commands and and putting in numbers to change channels.

I've got that 200 wired up so that I can control it from two rooms and the downstairs remote works perfectly. Something wrong with the upstairs remote (same model remotes, the X remotes), right? Wrong, took the upstairs remote downstairs and it worked fine. Took the downstairs remote upstairs and had the same problems. Not the remotes' fault.

Don't know what to think of this, but I'm not thrilled with either my 24-500 or my 24-200. I hope that with future NRs this will all get fixed. The remotes aren't the only problems I'm having. Had a random reboot on the 200 sometime last night.

Meanwhile, all eight of my 20-700s are running properly.

Sorry you're back to having problems.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> Hopefully your clients don't frequent these forums - everyone here knows that DirecTV can do no wrong!


Directv does alot that is Wrong such as Audio Dropouts or Switching on my HR24-500s.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GPC said:


> I am experiencing similar problems with my HR22/100 and HR20/100 receivers.


It's a miracle that they work at all.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Geeze Mike, I thought your troubles were over...
> 
> Meanwhile, all eight of my 20-700s are running properly.
> 
> ...


Deja Vu all over again - Yogi Berra


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Ouch... That sucks - hopefully they understand that DirecTV's troubles are not caused by you or your equipment and that only DirecTV can fix the firmware.
> 
> Frustrating as hell for me - can't imagine trying to explain how DirecTV screwed it up and you (and your clients) are at DirecTV's mercy! Thankfully I only have to deal with the wife and kids. Hopefully your clients don't frequent these forums - everyone here knows that DirecTV can do no wrong!


Not "everyone" Mike. Seems like it sometimes, but a lot of us get disgusted at times, too. I'm not happy at the moment, but I expected to go thru this with the 24s, so, even tho I'm not happy at the moment, I have my two 24s doing what I think of as "mop-up work", not recording anything but documentaries and football games (I won't be watching the World Series this year, sadly). Nothing I value is being recorded by the two 24s. I'll wait until they get them working well before I do that.

When I got my 24-500 it did work perfectly. No complaints until the first NR came. I did get a chance to see how well they can work and it was really good.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Deja Vu all over again - Yogi Berra


Mike must feel like he's cursed. Shame.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Geeze Mike, I thought your troubles were over. I was thinking about you the other night when using my 24-200 (running 0x413, by the way) and wondering if you had a 200 and were having the same slow remote response I have been getting. The slow response was only on the Guide, Playlist, etc. not the actual playing commands and and putting in numbers to change channels.
> 
> I've got that 200 wired up so that I can control it from two rooms and the downstairs remote works perfectly. Something wrong with the upstairs remote (same model remotes, the X remotes), right? Wrong, took the upstairs remote downstairs and it worked fine. Took the downstairs remote upstairs and had the same problems. Not the remotes' fault.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich - the HR24-500s had a few troubles but nothing major - until they 'upgraded' the firmware. Hopefully they get it together soon.

Your remote troubles are interesting - but I'm sure it is your fault!:nono: Crazy stuff. Maybe DirecTV had some people just sitting around with nothing to do?

Good luck!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

richierich said:


> Directv does alot that is Wrong such as Audio Dropouts or Switching on my HR24-500s.


Yep - there are a few people here willing to admit DirecTV does have some issues!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Thanks Rich - the HR24-500s had a few troubles but nothing major - until they 'upgraded' the firmware. Hopefully they get it together soon.
> 
> Your remote troubles are interesting - but I'm sure it is your fault!:nono: Crazy stuff. Maybe DirecTV had some people just sitting around with nothing to do?
> 
> Good luck!


I dunno what to think of the remote issue. I've got a direct line of sight to the 200 in the bedroom. I was positive it was the remote control, but it seems to be the room itself. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Deja Vu all over again - Yogi Berra


That's right - I was bored so I figured I'd come back out of the blue and start complaining about the HR24s I paid $600 for. Oh, wait - I wasn't the first to bring up these troubles - maybe I'm not the only one that started having trouble since the 'upgradeds'? Hmm.. Go figure.

For all our sake I hope DirecTV wakes up and fixes the troubles they just added to the HR24-500s. I'm not holding my breath but I am hoping it won't be too long. Hopefully they learned something from their past mistakes.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I dunno what to think of the remote issue. I've got a direct line of sight to the 200 in the bedroom. I was positive it was the remote control, but it seems to be the room itself. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Maybe it's time for an exorcism? Does the protection plan cover that?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> That's right - I was bored so I figured and come back out of the blue and start complaining about the HR24s I paid $600 for. Oh, wait - I wasn't the first to bring up these troubles - maybe I'm not the only one that started having trouble since the 'upgradeds'? Hmm.. Go figure.
> 
> For all our sake I hope DirecTV wakes up and fixes the troubles they just added to the HR24-500s. I'm not holding my breath but I am hoping it won't be too long. Hopefully they learned something from their past mistakes.


Surely, you jest!

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Mike must feel like he's cursed. Shame.
> 
> Rich


No doubt about it!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Surely, you jest!
> 
> Rich


Just trying to keep a positive outlook on life!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Maybe it's time for an exorcism? Does the protection plan cover that?


If I was paranoid (I've known some folks that were REALLY paranoid), I'd think it was a plot. Is my 200 possessed? How to tell? How else to explain this issue. I own it, perhaps I should drive a stake thru its heart? :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> No doubt about it!


Well, at least this time, you're not alone. Not that I doubted you the last time. Well, a little, maybe. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Just trying to keep a positive outlook on life!


They did fix the 20-700s. Only one I've had a problem with in a long time was a replacement, which I didn't trust anyway. Refurbished. Refurbished my foot!

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ddingle said:


> Thanks for the input! Shouldn't they update all by themselves? It is funny that these HR24s installed months apart exhibited the same problem in the same week.


Unless something's changed, the boxes are programmed to check to see if they are on the current national release.

In the three years I've been installing boxes, they've all updated themselves shortly after activation. I oversaw a friend's new install about three weeks ago, and his two HR24-200's self-updated about 10-15 minutes after the installer called in the authorization.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ddingle said:


> The funny thing is we swapped out a bunch of HR23s for this client. Proudly exclaiming we were solving the slow response problems with the WAY improved HR24s. Makes us look pretty bad.


When exactly did you start noticing the Slowness or Sluggishness with all of your DVRs?

The NR Software was Pushed out on November 6th so was it around that time?

If so, try to do the Double Reboot within 30 minutes to see if it is indeed a Bad Guide Data Problem that will be Flushed out with the Double Reboot.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> When exactly did you start noticing the Slowness or Sluggishness with all of your DVRs?
> 
> The NR Software was Pushed out on November 6th so was it around that time?
> 
> If so, try to do the Double Reboot within 30 minutes to see if it is indeed a Bad Guide Data Problem that will be Flushed out with the Double Reboot.


We installed the Florida HR24s in late July early August as I recall. We just installed the HR24 here in Minnesota last week or so.
One of our techs was in Florida describing the problem to me almost at the very same moment I was having problems with the unit here in Minnesota. 
Our pretty experienced tech agrees with the one poster. "Memory Leak" of some sort. 
I am going to wait until they figure this one out. Not much other choice


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, if it is a Memory Leak due to Software or whatever then why aren't alot of others experiencing the same thing as mine takes 2 seconds to pull up the Guide or the List?


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> Unless something's changed, the boxes are programmed to check to see if they are on the current national release.
> 
> In the three years I've been installing boxes, they've all updated themselves shortly after activation. I oversaw a friend's new install about three weeks ago, and his two HR24-200's self-updated about 10-15 minutes after the installer called in the authorization.


We see that too. Download occurs a few minutes after connection.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ddingle, I would just try the Double Reboot on just one HR24-500 to see if that helps and then if it does you can try another one and so on and so forth.

If it doesn't improve Performance on that one DVR then all you have lost is a little time. You will though lose your Guide Data for around 24 hours until it fully repopulates but I think it is worth a try on at least one HR24.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

My HR24-500, over the past week or so, has also slowed down (just like my HR22). I would hate to have to do the unplug twice thing every couple of weeks. Anyone know if there is a possible fix in the works??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

usnret said:


> My HR24-500, over the past week or so, has also slowed down (just like my HR22). I would hate to have to do the unplug twice thing every couple of weeks. Anyone know if there is a possible fix in the works??


Yup, takes time to fix all the glitches. Took a long time to stabilize the 20-700s, probably take a while to stabilize the 24s, have patience. You actually get used to this after a while. 

Rich


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Just did a double soft reboot, lost the guide data and my 500 seems a bit faster now..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

usnret said:


> Just did a double soft reboot, lost the guide data and my 500 seems a bit faster now..


The slowness will probably come back. Mine did. Better to live with it and wait for an NR to help things out. Or two NRs, or three, or four...

There just isn't a quick fix.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> The slowness will probably come back. Mine did. Better to live with it and wait for an NR to help things out. Or two NRs, or three, or four...
> 
> There just isn't a quick fix.
> 
> Rich


Please don't let it take two, three or four NRs! I promise to be good if we can just get it fixed ASAP. Pretty please?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Please don't let it take two, three or four NRs! I promise to be good if we can just get it fixed ASAP. Pretty please?


Praying and begging doesn't help. Done that. No joy. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:



> Praying and begging doesn't help. Done that. No joy. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Yes, God is too Busy doing too many other things than to be concerned about our Directv DVR Problems!!! :lol:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Could our prayers be answered? 0x416 arrived on my HR24-500s. Didn't have time to play around but after paging down my playlist I didn’t see any ‘pauses’. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm checking it out now to see if the Audio Problems are Fixed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

UPDATE: My HR24-500 is still Switching from Digital to Analog and back to Digital and then back to Analog.

I wonder what is going on.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Could our prayers be answered? 0x416 arrived on my HR24-500s. Didn't have time to play around but after paging down my playlist I didn't see any 'pauses'. Time will tell I guess.


Don't get your hopes up too high. Sometimes it takes a few NRs to solve these problems.

Rich


----------



## Sam-SS (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> Yep - according to Doug's list 0x412 is the latest for the HR24-500.
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/


I just checked your link to Doug's List and it says the current version for the HR24-500 is 0x416. I have two of these units and both updated last night to that version.

...>>Sam


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, 0X416 is Rolling out Nationally and I received mine at 3:25 A.M. as well.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> Yes, 0X416 is Rolling out Nationally and I received mine at 3:25 A.M. as well.


I noted the Minnesota HR24 mentioned earlier in this thread is now showing 0416 downloaded the night before last. The guide speed seemed fine. Hopefully this is a fix for the sluggish issues


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ddingle said:


> I noted the Minnesota HR24 mentioned earlier in this thread is now showing 0416 downloaded the night before last. The guide speed seemed fine. Hopefully this is a fix for the sluggish issues


Gotta get used to giving the NRs time. My guides seem to be working better than before the download. In a week...?

Rich


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have odd behavior too. One of my two HR24s responds very slowly to button pushes, and then I do a reset and it is fine for a few more days.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

E91 said:


> I have odd behavior too. One of my two HR24s responds very slowly to button pushes, and then I do a reset and it is fine for a few more days.


Very few NRs don't cause problems. They'll get them worked out. I hope. I'm sure D* doesn't want to have problems with the new 24s.

Rich


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, it's been 5 days since my last double RB reboot, plus the new NR, and now the ole 24-500 has slowed down again. Guess I'll have to perform the double RBR tomorrow morning (so as not to screw up recording set for tonite). Cheeze....


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I can only comment that Directv has had a history of software update glitches.They don't seem to care that people are left hanging until they figure things out. I had one of the first HR20s sold in our area. Replaced an HDTivo. Which worked very well as I recall.
I wrote on this forum that Directv really couldn't call the HR20 a "recorder" as all I was getting was "black" recordings. I couldn't believe it wasn't a defective receiver.I found out on DBStalk about "forced" Beta firmware updates and after one or 2 of those the HR20 started to work at least a little. They really could not have tested the first units before sending them to customers. How many updates have they done since then. 50?? 
A large percentage of our service calls are associated with Directv issues. Oh Well!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ddingle said:


> I can only comment that Directv has had a history of software update glitches.They don't seem to care that people are left hanging until they figure things out. I had one of the first HR20s sold in our area. Replaced an HDTivo. Which worked very well as I recall.
> I wrote on this forum that Directv really couldn't call the HR20 a "recorder" as all I was getting was "black" recordings. I couldn't believe it wasn't a defective receiver.I found out on DBStalk about "forced" Beta firmware updates and after one or 2 of those the HR20 started to work at least a little. They really could not have tested the first units before sending them to customers. How many updates have they done since then. 50??
> A large percentage of our service calls are associated with Directv issues. Oh Well!


I guess making a series of blanket statements based on the 2006 launch of the HR20 series (like anythingbrand new admittedly bumpy) regarding how HD DVRs work* now *is likely quite misleading and of little substance.

I had 2 HR20-700's that actually were relaible and fully functional workhorses for many years, once the first beta period passed. My previous HD Tivo unit, however, seemed to always be in "beta mode" with neverending flaws and hiccups.

Your reference to the number of updates is also misleading, as many updates are done to introduce new capabilities...not just corrections.

Sounds like an axe to grind.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess making a series of blanket statements based on the 2006 launch of the HR20 series (like anythingbrand new admittedly bumpy) regarding how HD DVRs work* now *is likely quite misleading and of little substance.
> 
> I had 2 HR20-700's that actually were relaible and fully functional workhorses for many years, once the first beta period passed. My previous HD Tivo unit, however, seemed to always be in "beta mode" with neverending flaws and hiccups.
> 
> ...


No axe to grind. We have to have Directv for our business to survive. Not for additional profit,but as a source for our profitable systems.
I am getting tired of getting calls from clients about problems that "eventually" get fixed through Directv firmware updates.The customer has no clue as to why bad things are happening. We take the heat and blame as our installed remote system is the first in line for blame on a given "sluggish" problem. It costs us money to evaluate the problem!! Rolling trucks is not cheap.
Yes the HR20 seems to work well after many years of fixes and updates,but the fact they released it barely functional was a foreboding sign of continuing problems. 
The HR24 was supposed to be the ultimate "fix". It looks like that is not the case. I know I will be rebooting a couple this week.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ddingle said:


> I am getting tired of getting calls from clients about problems that "eventually" get fixed through Directv firmware updates.The customer has no clue as to why bad things are happening. We take the heat and blame as our installed remote system is the first in line for blame on a given "sluggish" problem. It costs us money to evaluate the problem!! Rolling trucks is not cheap.


Points are well taken, but if there is that must frustration, I'd start by looking inward as to how much of my problems would be self-induced. There are plenty of problems reported based on poor installs - blaming firmware for everything seems a cop-out.


> Yes the HR20 seems to work well after many years of fixes and updates,but the fact they released it barely functional was a foreboding sign of continuing problems. The HR24 was supposed to be the ultimate "fix". It looks like that is not the case. I know I will be rebooting a couple this week.


The HR24 was not meant to be a fix for anything - just a new model. It introduced the internal DECA, a larger drive, and more speed. The HR24-500 model (as opposed to its -100 and -200 brothers) seems to have some introductory hiccups indeed, but they are shrinking as updates become available - its a new unit after all, and the only one with a different manufacturer's processor that was used in the past or used by its brother HR24's. They are making progress on correcting the bugaboos, but yes, its launch should have been smoother.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They are making progress on correcting the bugaboos, but yes, its launch should have been smoother.


+1.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Points are well taken, but if there is that must frustration, I'd start by looking inward as to how much of my problems would be self-induced. There are plenty of problems reported based on poor installs - blaming firmware for everything seems a cop-out.
> 
> The HR24 was not meant to be a fix for anything - just a new model. It introduced the internal DECA, a larger drive, and more speed. The HR24-500 model (as opposed to its -100 and -200 brothers) seems to have some introductory hiccups indeed, but they are shrinking as updates become available - its a new unit after all, and the only one with a different manufacturer's processor that was used in the past or used by its brother HR24's. They are making progress on correcting the bugaboos, but yes, its launch should have been smoother.


I have a system in Florida with 7 HR 24s and another one in Minnesota with about the same amount. Enough said.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Points are well taken, but if there is that must frustration, I'd start by looking inward as to how much of my problems would be self-induced. There are plenty of problems reported based on poor installs - blaming firmware for everything seems a cop-out.
> 
> The HR24 was not meant to be a fix for anything - just a new model. It introduced the internal DECA, a larger drive, and more speed. The HR24-500 model (as opposed to its -100 and -200 brothers) seems to have some introductory hiccups indeed, but they are shrinking as updates become available - its a new unit after all, and the only one with a different manufacturer's processor that was used in the past or used by its brother HR24's. They are making progress on correcting the bugaboos, but yes, its launch should have been smoother.


Helluva lot smoother than the 20-700s intoduction in the fall of '06. Those who went thru that year and a half can appreciate the 24s better than someone just opting in. No way were the 20-700s ready for Prime Time.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ddingle said:


> I have a system in Florida with 7 HR 24s and another one in Minnesota with about the same amount. Enough said.


Got caught between a rock and a hard place, huh? Big gap between the 24s and the 20-700s. Guess you did the right thing by installing all those 24s at once, there really aren't any better HRs available new at the moment. What else could you do? Did you warn the people you installed them for?

Must be really difficult for you to explain to your customers that, while the 24s might be mildly (believe me, the issues with the 24s are mild compared to the 20-700's problems when first introduced) glitchy, they will get better. Can't imagine how you cope with that.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, since the last update on Thursday the biggest trouble I had (random freezes while scrolling) on all 3 of HR24-500s is mostly gone.... I realize it may return any day. Problem is now that 1 of them has locked up twice and another keeps freezing the video and audio for maybe 30 seconds then jumps ahead to be back live. During the freeze the box is completely unresponsive…. Restarting it doesn’t help.

I had some neighbors over trying to watch some football games and had to switch over to the old POS HR22 but then I couldn’t switch between games by entering channel numbers!

All-in-all it was quite a display of DirecTV technology. Between the HR24-500 pauses, HR22’s inability to respond to the remote and either CBS or DirecTV’s trouble with a couple of Sunday Ticket games (glitches and breakups) it reminded me of how much easier it was to watch TV in the good ol’ days.

I’m thinking I pay way too much money for this kind of service.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess making a series of blanket statements based on the 2006 launch of the HR20 series *(like anythingbrand new admittedly bumpy)* regarding how HD DVRs work_ now _is likely quite misleading and of little substance.
> 
> I had 2 HR20-700's that actually were relaible and fully functional workhorses http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Hughe...+Extend+DIRECTV's+Leadership...-a053400510for many years, *once the first beta period passed [...] *


No one loves the HR2x platform more than me, but implying that any "bumpiness" was confined to the 2006 launch is also "misleading" and "of little substance." One example that springs to mind is 2008's "blank recording" issue, which was confined to HR20's and HR21's. The first reports surfaced late in 2007. And it was not an issue for DirecTiVO's or Ultimate TV boxes still in use at the time.



> _*[...] My previous HD Tivo unit, however, seemed to always be in "beta mode" with neverending flaws and hiccups.*_


Compared to the 10-11 HR's that have passed through my set-up since 2007, the four HR10-250's they replaced weren't as full-featured as today's HR2x's, but they worked as expected in a trouble-free manner for the thousands of recordings we made on them in the 2-3 years we used them. Far from "beta", those boxes always felt "rock solid" in use. At least mine did.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> No one loves the HR2x platform more than me, but implying that any "bumpiness" was confined to the 2006 launch is also "misleading" and "of little substance."


You obviously misread the post, as no one said "confined" - that's *your* word and interpretation. Please don't twist other poster comments.

It was stated that the unit was released in 2006, and the startup was bumpy. Beyond that....lost in *your* translation.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You obviously misread the post, as no one said "confined" - that's *your* word and interpretation. Please don't twist other poster comments.
> 
> It was stated that the unit was released in 2006, and the startup was bumpy. Beyond that....lost in *your* translation.


Twist? Others can judge, but I thought the meaning of "once the first beta period passed", in the comments I was responding to below, was pretty clear.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess making a series of blanket statements based on the 2006 launch of the HR20 series (like anythingbrand new admittedly bumpy) regarding how HD DVRs work* now *is likely quite misleading and of little substance.
> 
> I had 2 HR20-700's that actually *were relaible and fully functional workhorses for many years, once the first beta period passed. *[...]


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Well, since the last update on Thursday the biggest trouble I had (random freezes while scrolling) on all 3 of HR24-500s is mostly gone.... I realize it may return any day. Problem is now that 1 of them has locked up twice and another keeps freezing the video and audio for maybe 30 seconds then jumps ahead to be back live. During the freeze the box is completely unresponsive&#8230;. Restarting it doesn't help.
> 
> I had some neighbors over trying to watch some football games and had to switch over to the old POS HR22 but then I couldn't switch between games by entering channel numbers!
> 
> ...


You don't waste your money on lottery tickets, do you? 

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> You don't waste your money on lottery tickets, do you?
> 
> Rich


Well - maybe! At least with the lottery I have a chance!:lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Well - maybe! At least with the lottery I have a chance!:lol:


So the bad luck is just limited to your mass purchases of poorly functioning HRs? :lol: Shouldn't laugh, I know how frustrated you are.

My Playlist is still a PITA, but it's like that on the 20-700s too. The list is just too long and the HRs end up stacking clicks and I keep getting lost.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Twist? Others can judge, but I thought the meaning of "once the first beta period passed", in the comments I was responding to below, was pretty clear.


The first beta period lasted over a year. DUH.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

I've watched my HR24-500 go from a decent DVR to slower than the HR22 it replaced POS. We KNOW these units are capable of quick operation, since they came that way. Their "updates" have degraded these units to nearly useless. They need to give up trying to build their own DVRs and contract it back out to people that know what they are doing. After 4 years, these type of issues should be completely eliminated. I've said it before, the HR series software is simply pathetic.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Juppers said:


> I've watched my HR24-500 go from a decent DVR to slower than the HR22 it replaced POS. We KNOW these units are capable of quick operation, since they came that way. Their "updates" have degraded these units to nearly useless. They need to give up trying to build their own DVRs and contract it back out to people that know what they are doing. After 4 years, these type of issues should be completely eliminated. I've said it before, the HR series software is simply pathetic.


I understand frustration, but you're not speaking for all of us. I had more problems with TiVos.

Rich


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Its funny, but both my HR24s are doing quite well but one of them definitely suffers OCCASIONAL slowdowns that are cured with a reboot. The other has been fine. So, if this was all induced by a software update, the impact seems pretty idiosyncratic. 

Anyway, at least for me, these have been very stable units and I'm really very satisfied with that aspect of things.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I understand frustration, but you're not speaking for all of us. I had more problems with TiVos.
> 
> Rich


+1 on both counts.

HR24-100 here is working extremely well.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

My HR24s only slow entering and exiting functions like guide, system setup, list, VOD and maybe some others but it's been pointed-out in this forum, all that's required to regain the speed is tune to a scoreguide enabled channel and wait for the SG pop-up to appear.

To see the slowness come and go, tune to SG channel and wait for pop-up then enable TV APPS, dismiss TV APPS and open the guide. You'll notice it takes a little longer to open but noticeably slower to dismiss. Re-tune to a live SG channel and wait for the SG pop-up. Test guide w/o activating TV APPS. Any difference?

The latest NR, 0x0418 still has the same issue.

YMMV but this has been consistent for me with my WHD with DIRECTV CINEMA™ Connection Kit and no external HDD; don't know when or if it started, maybe the the 24s were introduced with this bug? I have seen a lot of issues resolved on the 24s; the lock-ups are not common to all users. I can only recall one hard freeze during normal playback that required a RBR. The problem along with other nonsensical issues may have later been attributed to the SWiM PI being used to supply sat. signal from its IRD port to the HR24 that had all the issues while the one not connected so had virtually no issues. The PI is now on its own coax and the HR24 has been as stable as the other HR24.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the meaning of "once the first beta period passed", in the comments I was responding to below, was pretty clear.
> ...


Since I wasn't part of the beta (and apparently you were), how would I know that? I swapped my four HR10's for HR20's in March of 2007, about 6 months after the production units began shipping.

No matter what, the aforementioned major HR2x "blank recording" issue was ongoing in the spring of 2008.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I understand frustration, but you're not speaking for all of us. I had more problems with TiVos.


I was luckier than you, I guess. I owned lots of DirecTiVO's, starting with the SAT-T60's. I then moved to HDVR2's and finally HR10-250's, with nary a problem, except for a failed hard drive here or there.

I thought I was an early adopter, but apparently I was fortunate not to be able to get my hands on HR10's until about a month after they started shipping. As a result, I _missed_ the initial release of HD DirecTiVO software, which some folks recall as problematic. Whatever release was shipping when I finally got my boxes worked smoothly, and I used four HR10's for almost 3 years with nary a problem.

IOW, nothing like the issues I've experienced with my HR2x's over the past three years, no matter how much I love them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> +1 on both counts.
> 
> HR24-100 here is working extremely well.


You wouldn't believe how much I spent on large HDDs that only lasted months in those damn TiVos.

Putting the OS on the HDDs was a mistake that D* was wise enough to avoid.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> You wouldn't believe how much I spent on large HDDs that only lasted months in those damn TiVos.
> 
> Putting the OS on the HDDs was a mistake that D* was wise enough to avoid.
> 
> Rich


Agree. My H10-250 taught me everything I ever wanted to know about beta testing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> I was luckier than you, I guess. I owned lots of DirecTiVO's, starting with the SAT-T60's. I then moved to HDVR2's and finally HR10-250's, with nary a problem, except for a failed hard drive here or there.
> 
> I thought I was an early adopter, but apparently I was fortunate not to be able to get my hands on HR10's until about a month after they started shipping. As a result, I _missed_ the initial release of HD DirecTiVO software, which some folks recall as problematic. Whatever release was shipping when I finally got my boxes worked smoothly, and I used four HR10's for almost 3 years with nary a problem.
> 
> IOW, nothing like the issues I've experienced with my HR2x's over the past three years, no matter how much I love them.


Yeah, me and my luck. I had constant HDD problems with the SD TiVos and tuner problems with a lot of them. I never purchased an HD TiVo because of the cost of upgrading them. I felt like I was mired in a black hole that kept sucking me and my money dry. I like the HRs much more. And have spent a whole lot less money on them.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agree. My H10-250 taught me everything I ever wanted to know about beta testing.


Another beta I guess I was fortunate to miss being part of. I got my first production HR10's from Circuit City in June/July of '04.


rich584 said:


> I never purchased an HD TiVo because of the cost of upgrading them. I felt like I was mired in a black hole that kept sucking me and my money dry.


 I paid about $1100 each for my first two. D'oh! No problems at all with them, tho. I wound up with four before I swapped them for HR20's in the spring of '07. Was the only way I could see Yankees games in HD, because YES was only avaible MPEG-4.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agree. My H10-250 taught me everything I ever wanted to know about beta testing.


+1000 on that one.

They should have been paying me Big Time for all of the Time I spent on that HD Project.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> You wouldn't believe how much I spent on large HDDs that only lasted months in those damn TiVos.
> 
> Putting the OS on the HDDs was a mistake that D* was wise enough to avoid.
> 
> Rich


I had to Replace Hard Drives in 2 of my HR10-250s and lost alot of recordings.

I supposedly was the First One to get an HR10-250 from Valueelectronics.com Overnighted to me on April 12, 2004 and I loved it but went thru Hell with all of the Initial Problems but it was worth seeing HD in all of it's Glory. I think I spent $900 on my first one as a part of the Deal that Robert made for the first 50 that signed up.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my Audio Switching Problem was not fixed by the NR so I played around with it and finally switched out my Coaxial Digital Audio Cable for a Toslink Cable and now it is working Perfectly for 24 hours.

I will continue to Monitor it to see if it indeed Reverts back to Switching from Digital to Analog and then back to Digital and then back to Analog but if it doesn't my Conclusion is that all this time it was caused by a Bad Coaxial Digital Audio Cable!!!


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I am in Florida.All he HR24s here received the 419 release and so far all seem to be working smoothly. Yeah!


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm glad I found this thread. I have 4 HR20's that have been working flawlessly for 2+ years now. Starting roughly two weeks ago they all started slowing down. Eventually recordings couldn't be played back without audio dropouts. If you reboot them they work fine for about half a day before you notice the sluggishness and audio glitches again. It has to be the software because they couldn't all 4 have gone bad at once. They are all on softare version 0x40c.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, definitely Software Related. Occasionally Directv fixes alot of things that cause something else to either fail or not perform as well and until they get wind of it and fix that broken piece we have to suffer thru that period of frustration.

I think they may have fixed my Digital Audio Dropout or Switching Problem but we will have to wait awhile to see if it happens again but right now it is not switching from Digital to Audio but the Jury is still out as to whether or not it has been fixed.


----------

